# bees trapping shb



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

You need to think about how to prevent a beetle infestation, but what your bees are doing is good. Goood bees.


----------



## ashb82 (Apr 22, 2010)

David LaFerney said:


> You need to think about how to prevent a beetle infestation, but what your bees are doing is good. Goood bees.


i purchased some hives from a guy selling out. when i got them home his hives where full of beetles and mites. i saw very few beetles before this. so i think thats where they came from.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

It doesn't really matter where they come from. The're coming.


----------



## ashb82 (Apr 22, 2010)

people around me have a lot of hive beetles they keep traps on there hives year round. I have some good bees because the amount of beetles in there hives scare the heck out of me. they have had beetle problems for a few years now, one yard 2 miles from me. i have never treated my bees for mites or beetles. i have purchased queens from people that say they are treatment free. i got queens from glen, nwc, russians and beeweaver. i do sugar rolls about once month just to see how things are going. here is a my queen from a beeweaver vs non vsh italian queen from some website i did this weekend.


----------



## Genemiller (Jul 21, 2013)

I used to have a lot of beetles in my hive until I installed a oil pan. Now the bees chase them out and instead of just climbing back up they drown. I've only seen 1 loose beetle since I installed it . I also have installed guards at the entrances. The bees attracted them but they stay for the beetles

Gene
http://s230.photobucket.com/user/GeneMiller/media/image_zps5ca0b75b.jpg.html


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

+1 on the traps, they are expensive, but I buy one for every hive now.


----------



## rweaver7777 (Oct 17, 2012)

+2 on the traps. They're highly effective.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Check this thread for a new idea;

Thread: Crikey, could this be a world record SHB kill?


----------

